# Easiest Fish to Keep



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

One of the easiest fish to keep are killifish in my opinion. 

All you really need is peat moss, a shoe box, killifish, biweekly water changes, water, and maybe some moss or a mop.

Please check it out.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

danios

i'm convinced that they're invincible


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

vrb th hrb said:


> danios
> 
> i'm convinced that they're invincible


Not to mention omnivores that would eat almost anything. Loving my zebra danios. Hardy little buggers and very active and nice striping.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

vrb th hrb said:


> danios
> 
> i'm convinced that they're invincible


Okay, I just wrote out an amazing story about how danios don't die and I deleted it and did some crap so I can't get it back.
So here's the story, which I had to rewrite:
I bought a few danios (4) to cycle a tank, then upgraded to a larger tank and tried to cycle that and bought more danios (4 more, so a total of 8). My friend bought a tank at around the same time and gave my danios to my friend. After his tank was cycled, he added some red cherry shrimp and they were attacked by the danios. He moved the danios to a half gallon tank thing that he used to keep a betta in. The 8 danios remained in here for about a month, no water changes were done and they were fed about once every week. Six of the eight danios survived. At about this time I found out that one of my other friends has a turtle, this turtle is fed at varying intervals of a week to a month, water changes are done usually every month and no basking light is provided. The turtles had soft shell and shell rot and were kept in a 25G tank that used a stingray filter (rated for either 10 or 15G I think). My friends have a thing for animal abuse >.> But I made the turtle friend feel bad about her turtle care and she improved, she began to do 2 water changes a week (with conditioned water ;]) and let them outside to bask and fed them every other day.
So after I found out about the danios, I decided to take them from my friend and give them to my turtle friend so the abuse of the danios end and the turtle gets to eat. So once we put the danios in, the turtles chase them around and get bored so they stop trying to eat them. Five of the remaining six danios were lost during water changes, like those "I had five guppies and now I have four but there's no body of the missing one" things. One day, she let the turtles out to bask, she put them in a rubbermaid container with some water, when she checked on them about an hour later they were dried up and dead, the odd thing was that it was between 29-31C that day. The last of the danios still lives.

More of a horrible story than a happy one, but it makes me wonder, what's harder to kill, a red cherry shrimp or a zebra danio?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Joeee said:


> More of a horrible story than a happy one, but it makes me wonder, what's harder to kill, a red cherry shrimp or a zebra danio?


I'm going to op for the z.danio. Ammonia/Nitrite spike and the RCS may do the funky dance and not recover or they get any copper in the water and it's funky town for them I think.

I started out with z.danios and still have my z.danios from last year. They cycled my 5.5gal and now in my 10gal. Hardy hardy fish and adaptable IIRC which is what makes them tough as nails.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> I'm going to op for the z.danio. Ammonia/Nitrite spike and the RCS may do the funky dance and not recover or they get any copper in the water and it's funky town for them I think.
> 
> I started out with z.danios and still have my z.danios from last year. They cycled my 5.5gal and now in my 10gal. Hardy hardy fish and adaptable IIRC which is what makes them tough as nails.


I wouldn't say tough as nails, I would say tougher than... something tougher than nails.

These things, don't die.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Okay, I just wrote out an amazing story about how danios don't die and I deleted it and did some crap so I can't get it back.
> So here's the story, which I had to rewrite:
> I bought a few danios (4) to cycle a tank, then upgraded to a larger tank and tried to cycle that and bought more danios (4 more, so a total of 8). My friend bought a tank at around the same time and gave my danios to my friend. After his tank was cycled, he added some red cherry shrimp and they were attacked by the danios. He moved the danios to a half gallon tank thing that he used to keep a betta in. The 8 danios remained in here for about a month, no water changes were done and they were fed about once every week. Six of the eight danios survived. At about this time I found out that one of my other friends has a turtle, this turtle is fed at varying intervals of a week to a month, water changes are done usually every month and no basking light is provided. The turtles had soft shell and shell rot and were kept in a 25G tank that used a stingray filter (rated for either 10 or 15G I think). My friends have a thing for animal abuse >.> But I made the turtle friend feel bad about her turtle care and she improved, she began to do 2 water changes a week (with conditioned water ;]) and let them outside to bask and fed them every other day.
> So after I found out about the danios, I decided to take them from my friend and give them to my turtle friend so the abuse of the danios end and the turtle gets to eat. So once we put the danios in, the turtles chase them around and get bored so they stop trying to eat them. Five of the remaining six danios were lost during water changes, like those "I had five guppies and now I have four but there's no body of the missing one" things. One day, she let the turtles out to bask, she put them in a rubbermaid container with some water, when she checked on them about an hour later they were dried up and dead, the odd thing was that it was between 29-31C that day. The last of the danios still lives.
> ...


Man, I feel bad for those danios! They had a hard life.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> Man, I feel bad for those danios! They had a hard life.


I'm trying to find the last one now, so I can give it a good home. But my friend said that her mom is 'hiding it from her', whatever that means.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I'm trying to find the last one now, so I can give it a good home. But my friend said that her mom is 'hiding it from her', whatever that means.


Uhh... that's... strange. I hope you can find it though. That fish deserves a retirement home with the best window seat in the house.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> Uhh... that's... strange. I hope you can find it though. That fish deserves a retirement home with the best window seat in the house.


I'm going to let it have lots of children once I let it recover.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I'm going to let it have lots of children once I let it recover.


That's good! He'll have lots of stories to tell them.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

seriously

your friends remind me of my ex...... she killed three of the nicest plecos i've ever owned through neglect.....

bought three giant danios to help speed up the cycle process in my 75 gallon..... going to give them to my friend next week to help give some action to her 55 gallon


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

vrb th hrb said:


> seriously
> 
> your friends remind me of my ex...... she killed three of the nicest plecos i've ever owned through neglect.....
> 
> bought three giant danios to help speed up the cycle process in my 75 gallon..... going to give them to my friend next week to help give some action to her 55 gallon


Just make sure what happened to my danios doesn't happen to your danios.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL no

technically it's my tank, just living at her house. with three tin foil barbs that also wont die......

lets add tin foil barbs to that list, I watched these buggers jump out of the bucket i transported them in twice, flop around on the floor, have a cat paw at them, i dropped em in the tank and three years later they are still alive.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

vrb th hrb said:


> LOL no
> 
> technically it's my tank, just living at her house. with three tin foil barbs that also wont die......
> 
> lets add tin foil barbs to that list, I watched these buggers jump out of the bucket i transported them in twice, flop around on the floor, have a cat paw at them, i dropped em in the tank and three years later they are still alive.


Oh my god, I have so many 'jumped out of the tank' and 'left them there stories'.

So my most recent:
1. Clearing the 32G
So I wanted to use my 32G for my turtle so I completely took out all the gravel and plants, threw them in a rubbermaid and the rubbermaid into the backyard. But before I threw it into my backyard, I realized that there was a pregnant CRS and a lot of red cherries in there. I put the pregnant CRS and all the red cherries I could find into a 5.5G. I check on my rubbermaid every few days, I see a colony of red cherries and some of them are berried.
2. Water Change
I was doing a water change with a siphon, caught a red cherry and tried to let it out. It got sucked up into the bucket and while I was reaching for a net to fish it out, it jumped out of the bucket and laid on the floor for about 5 minutes while I was trying to find it in the bucket.
3. Lucky the Lucky Shrimp
So I was moving my AC50 to another tank at the time of the upgrade, I see that there's a shrimp inside and let it out, I drop it on the floor behind my aquarium stand which is right next to the wall. Because my tank was filled to the top and moving it would spill it and would be a bother to do, I grabbed a long net and sort of poked it back to me.
4. Cycling with 20 Livebearer Feeders and a Hybrid Flowerhorn
I put 20 feeders into a 1G betta tank for some reason and then dumped them into the aquarium. I see a bunch of feeders in the aquarium and left. About 3 hours later, I grab the 1G betta tank to do something and see a single livebearer in about 3mL of water. Seriously, there was so little water that I don't think I could fill a water bottle cap.
5. Tobi the Houdini
I find my turtle crawling across my living room, who jumped out from almost 1m.


----------

